# h264 in rtp_mpegts container under custom ffmpeg output



## atlesj (Sep 28, 2015)

Any reason this can't be configured? Only option available is mpeg4, but most TVs want h264 when receiving rtp, and for instance vlc can configure this...

I plan to use libobs for broadcasting via rtp multicast, but  will wait for 0.13 for API docs and stability. I am guessing this option already is possible if programming against the API.

I have tested in obs studio with mpeg4, and it works flawlessly when viewed in vlc, but the samsung TV I am testing renders this stream with lots of visual artifacts...

Is it possible to add h264 via x264 for this output in the next (patch) release, as it is available in other containers? It seems like a minor change, and will enable obs studio to broadcast rtp multicast for a broad range of TVs...


----------



## Raj84 (Jan 25, 2016)

Hi There,
 Can you please tell me steps to broadcast rtp using obs-studio? I tried streaming live from obs-studio to VLC using RTMP  but I am getting a latency of 10-20secs.
Awaiting for your reply
Thanks!


----------

